# Elddis Autoquest 120 Black strips around roof edges



## gkp107 (Jul 9, 2007)

Have a 120 model new in 2007. Since purchasing have had problems with black strip around the roof coming out on both sides. This was reported at each service to suppliers Emm-Bee motorhomes and refitted. Shortly after came out again. Now use duct tape to hold it in at the front. Contacted Elddis this year after discussiing with Emm-Bee, not interested as outside warranty. The cause seems to be that scrfews in the strip it fits into had not been properly countersunk. Local motorhome service centre says strips need removing and refitting at £300 a side!! So I haven't bothered 

Won't be buying another one. Also had had faults with fresh water pipe, sticky circuit breakers, gas fire igniter, water leaks around windscreen, faulty starter motor,waste water pipe fell off, chimney fell off. Otherwise all ok.

The service from my local Peugeot agent was excellent, pity they weren't able to deal with all the problems and I had to rely on Emm-Bee


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

I had this problem with my Elddis 120 (56 Plate) and i'm now having the same issue on my 155 which is 18 months oid. maybee i need to get in touch with then as it is still under warranty. i curently use clear tape to hold mine in place.


----------



## gkp107 (Jul 9, 2007)

Good idea about the clear tape. I would be interested to hear how you get on

Regards
Geoff


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

I sent Elddis an e-mail explaining the problem but they were unable to understand it, and have advised me to take my van to my nearest Elddis approved service centre.

This i have done today and they are now appliying to replace the strip on both sides under warranty, as they seem to think that is has shrunk!

This i am not convinced of but lets see what happens next.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If it's a screw head issue? I don't understand why the lot would have to come off and be refitted. Surely it's a case of remove screws one at a time, countersinking the hole more applying some sealer and re fitting.


----------



## gkp107 (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought it would be just a matter of recountersinking the screws but my Caravan Club approved repairer insists that to do it proerly the strips will have to coem of and be rebedded at a cost of £300 a side. So I haven't done that !
I thnik I'll try the clear tape for the interim and see how elddis respond to the problem


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

It might be worth reseating those screws (they don't countersink very well) but you can do it yourself. Someone with a 115 had a huge leak around the lounge window and the chap who repaired it stated that sealant had only been applied around where the screws are, there isn't any sealant between the screws... If you do it yourself then be careful not to remove the chrome strip from the vehicle, just lift a three foot section at a time.

As for the black rubber insert, I reset mine with small dabs of silicone underneath - a horrible job but it's stayed put for three years now.

For good measure I have a thick strip of metal aluminium tape over the sealing strip on the roof betwixt the GRP front end and the ally roof panel.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

The black strip came off the near side of our Elddis 180 about a month ago. I took it to a local auto repair garage and they replaced it at a cost of £60. They also said the problem was screws not being counter sunk. I think they added adhesive where they felt it was necessary. Anyway, they did a good job


----------

